# Attention to detail



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

OR, I am not safe to be around!

I have a very good peach mead bottled up and aging. It sat at SG .992 for well over six months and I really believe that there was no residual fermentables left. But I decided that I would like to carbonate this mead and carefully calculated how much honey I would need to just carbonate. This was in two three gallon carboys. So on the fly, This is forensic memory!) I decide to only do three gallons, so I racked onto the now double charge of priming. When I went to retrieve the case of beer bottles, I saw I had a MEA, that is mead explosive activity! Two bottles had become broken glass. I wrapped a bottle in a towel and cracked the cap and instantly lost half. I guess I will attempt to chill it to around 35 degrees and see if I can uncap them and save the mead and lose some of the excess pressure!

Would it be safe to recap them after letting them remain open for several minutes?


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

The way we do it wrap in towel, over sink, and extremely slow uncapping, very slight movements. Be careful.

Grandfather had 100 bottles go up that were under a bed (no one in it) and pieces of the mattress were on the ceilings. Would make a grenade look light.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about bottles blowing up since my latest batches of mead, braggot, and beer. Since I am letting the bottles condition upstairs in the nicer part of the house where it is warm I really don't want to have any blow up. I never had it happen with the beer but with a first ever batch of sparkling braggot I suppose the odds may be higher that one might pop but I hope not. If I thought some were going to blow up I would wear some safety glasses. I didn't think it would blow through a mattress Ed. That is hardcore.


----------

